# How old is Bilbo in the Lord of the Rings?



## Bombadil

The journey started just after Bilbo's 111th birthday correct? In the last chapters of part III, Bilbo says that "tomorrow will be my 129th birthday". But when the four hobbits get back to Shire (at the end of the book) everyone says that it has only been about 2 years since they left (if that). So how has Bilbo aged 18 years while the story only spanned about two? (I know that Hobbit years are different from everyone else's, but it was hobbits who said that it had been over a year.)


----------



## Manwë Súlimo

The story is longer than just those two years. For example, when Gandalf leaves Frodo to go learn about the ring he is gone for a period of approximatily 9 years. And I don't have my books with me or I could tell you how long it was after that that they left. So somebody else will have to answer that.


----------



## Confusticated

It was 17 years after Bilbo's 111th birthday that Gandalf told Frodo to leave the shire. 
You can pick up on this by rereading chapter 2. Note that Frodo was turning 33 when Bilbo turned 111, and that Frodo was approaching 50 when Gandalf showed up with the news about the Ring.
Both Bilbo and Frodo set out on their adventures (Bilbo's being treasure hunting) at age 50, and both turn 51 before returning home.
So Bilbo was 128 during the counsil of Elrond and whatnot, and turning 129 when Frodo stopped by Rivendell on his way back home.


----------



## Anamatar IV

funny. For some reason I thought the whole thing was only ONE year. Did the seasons go through each other twice during the journey? I mean just from the shire to Amon Hen was Fall to winter...and the rest of the journey couldnt have been THAT long.

BTW--Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LadyGaladriel

I think you are confusing LOTR with the Hobbit. the hobbit was actually an adventure for approx 1 year.


----------



## Niniel

Frodo left the Shire in September 3018. The Ring was destroyed in March 3019. They returned to the Shire in November 3019. Frodo and Bilbo left for the Sea in September 3021, which is three years after the adventure started. Bilbo was 131 in 3021, so he was 128 in 3018.


----------

